# final rule



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

I don't know if a thread already exists about this. How do you think this will affect us as a trade as a whole? As small businesses, and in selling and installing?


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Can you elaborate?


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

http://www.bradfordwhite.com/department-energy-doe-final-rule-effective-04162015


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

We will face the blowback from end users. At least we can point the blame where it belongs - DOE.

Not looking forward to more regulations, but some of the new requirements will deter handimen.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Hear they are phasing out 75 gal gas and up. Going to high recovery 50 gal . Gotta change vent size from 3" to 4" but price will be a little cheaper then 75 gal


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Great.....


----------



## Coolcanuck (Jan 30, 2012)

Size issues in tight spaces, electric and venting changes. It's going to help push the tankless market.


----------



## Bigwrenchjosh (Aug 22, 2011)

I have to agree that this is another opportunity for most of us. Once again if we are the professionals in the know we will profit. The hard part is gaining the knowledge and working out the kinks of the installations/retrofits. And yes, we even have someone else to blame!


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Well crap I thought I would be done with training by now ,back flows, tankless w/h and now more training. At least we have a little time to be prepared so maybe we can get the jump on the competition.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Coolcanuck said:


> Size issues in tight spaces, electric and venting changes. It's going to help push the tankless market.


Tankless and electric hybrid.


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Customers who could use a heater change in the near future are being informed of the upcoming changes so they can act accordingly. 

At least it will drive up costs across the board, and so keep the playing field level. 

It would seem the government might be working on pushing tanks into extinction.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Direct from my supplier - 10% price increase before summer, and expect another 25-30% by year end, early next year.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Phat Cat said:


> Direct from my supplier - 10% price increase before summer, and expect another 25-30% by year end, early next year.


So those increases are on existing standard water heaters or newer hybrids?


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> So those increases are on existing standard water heaters or newer hybrids?


All water heaters.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Phat Cat said:


> All water heaters.


 Huh ,,, and we're the bad guys ,,,,, great


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

From what I was told, the manufacturers have to make significant changes to their production lines, and that is a cost that will be shared across the board.


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

When it goes into effect, there is no deadline of selling obsolete stock. My primary supply house states it is already ready. They are saying state and brad/white have enough product that meets the criteria already.


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

Hmmm, I'll be on the watch. Looks as if things could change in Canada in 2016...after reading this...
http://www.nrcan.gc.ca/energy/regulations-codes-standards/bulletins/7191


----------



## Coolcanuck (Jan 30, 2012)

BC73RS said:


> Hmmm, I'll be on the watch. Looks as if things could change in Canada in 2016...after reading this...
> http://www.nrcan.gc.ca/energy/regulations-codes-standards/bulletins/7191


We just signed free trade with Korea, asked at the wholesale how much naviens are going to come down, think they thought I was serious


----------

